# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  Panasonic video

## aser

Εχω ενα βιντεο με σπασμενο το γραναζι που κατα την περιστροφη του βαζει η βγαζει την βιντεοκασεττα αυτο απο που θα το βρω;

----------


## east electronics

αυτο ειναι μηχανικο λαθος η ελλιψη συχρονισμου απο το χαλασμενο γραναζι .....

υπαρχουν σχεδον τα παντα απο αυτο στειλε μοντελο να σου πω που θα πας

----------


## aser

NV-SD450EG

----------


## aser

> αυτο ειναι μηχανικο λαθος η ελλιψη συχρονισμου απο το χαλασμενο γραναζι .....
> 
> υπαρχουν σχεδον τα παντα απο αυτο στειλε μοντελο να σου πω που θα πας


Φιλε sakis εχουμε κανενα νεωτερο;

καποιος αλλος να μου πει που μπορω να βρω το γραναζι;

----------


## east electronics

απλα ξεχασα να το κοιταξω ...θα το δω αυριο πρωι και θα σου πω

----------

